# Low Water Pressure At Bathroom Taps.



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

We just had our new 310BHS out for the first time. Everything went well, except for one minor problem. The pressure of the water coming out of the bathroom taps isn't much more than a trickle. We were on city water, so there was plenty of pressure. All the other taps were running no problem. At first I was wondering if it was a kinked line, so I checked them all, nothing visibly wrong. I got thinking about it, and I'm wondering if it's a problem in the faucet itself since both the hot and cold have low pressure coming out. I looked at the agitator thinking maybe something is stuck in it from construction. I can't get the agitator off and I'm reluctant to force it because the whole faucet is plastic. Does anyone have any ideas what might be causing this? I would appreciate it if someone can even let me know how to take apart the faucet without breaking it. My dealer is about an hour away, and I just want to make sure it's not something simple before I take it in for a warrantee visit. Maybe there's a hidden valve that I'm missing.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Jim P said:


> We just had our new 310BHS out for the first time. Everything went well, except for one minor problem. The pressure of the water coming out of the bathroom taps isn't much more than a trickle. We were on city water, so there was plenty of pressure. All the other taps were running no problem. At first I was wondering if it was a kinked line, so I checked them all, nothing visibly wrong. I got thinking about it, and I'm wondering if it's a problem in the faucet itself since both the hot and cold have low pressure coming out. I looked at the agitator thinking maybe something is stuck in it from construction. I can't get the agitator off and I'm reluctant to force it because the whole faucet is plastic. Does anyone have any ideas what might be causing this? I would appreciate it if someone can even let me know how to take apart the faucet without breaking it. My dealer is about an hour away, and I just want to make sure it's not something simple before I take it in for a warrantee visit. Maybe there's a hidden valve that I'm missing.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


Jim,

Try the airator. Mine was full of plastic shreds from the construction. Also, they put 3 screens in every faucet on my OB. I cleaned it out and it is fine. I was able to easily unscrew all of the faucets by hand. If yours are on tight, just take care not to break them as you said, they are plastic.


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Same as what Jim said, my bath faucet on my '06 camper was very slow this year. I actually took the faucet off so I could get a good look at it, and figuring I might have to replace it anyway. It just unscrews from underneath - make sure city water & pump are disconnected if you go this route. Then you can get a good look at the parts, unscrew and inspect/clean as needed. I took the opportunity to give a thouough cleaning since my camper is older, screen was clogged with sand. I normally use a filter, but anyway should be good to go now.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have an external water filter on your water line that can cause a pressure drop as well. Most of them are only rated for one gallon per minute.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

it's the aerators....unscrew them and clean the screens...mine were chock full of pex shavings....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me with the kitchen faucet, everything else was running fine but hardly anything out of it. used a small multitool to get it loss and then cleaned out. use care to take it off and then clean it out.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure enough it was the aerator. I took it off today and it was plugged full of small bits of plastic, about the size of grains of sand.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 2010 260FL. The pump cycled rapidly and made alot of noise. I read the Surflow owner's manual. One item it suggested was to remove water restrictors. These items are located at the end of the facet where the water comes out. Just unscrew the bottom end of the facet where the water comes out, with your hand, locate the plastic water restrictor, remove and put back together. I did this on all the water faucets and the shower had two; one on the shower head and one at the exit of the knobs where the water comes out. I now have more water pressure, less noise; the pump operates at a smooth continuous flow and not a shutter or rapid cycling which caused a lot of noise. The wife is very happy with the increase in water pressure.

I called Keystone and informed them of the situation, they informed me that numerous calls in regards to the water pump with noise and rapid cycling were coming in and they didn't know what to tell people and now they know and were very, very happy to hear this information. They said they were now going to pass this along to others. Obviously, this is a common situation that is happening.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Bakerman said:


> Same as what Jim said, my bath faucet on my '06 camper was very slow this year. I actually took the faucet off so I could get a good look at it, and figuring I might have to replace it anyway. It just unscrews from underneath - make sure city water & pump are disconnected if you go this route. Then you can get a good look at the parts, unscrew and inspect/clean as needed. I took the opportunity to give a thouough cleaning since my camper is older, screen was clogged with sand. I normally use a filter, but anyway should be good to go now.


On my new 295RE, faucets ran fine for about the first 10 minutes then slowly went to a trickle. taking off the airators found all of them clogged with tiny bits of plastic from the inside of the water tanks and lines. figuring it wasn't good for the pump either, I installed a filter before the pump, problem went away. No need to disasemble to faucets unless cleaning the aireator doesn't work.


----------

